# Old Wives Tales



## Laura22 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm just interested to know if there are many you can do which "predict" the baby's sex?

My friend Kelly was telling me that 90% of the tests she did said her baby was going to be a girl and low and behold! She has a daughter


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

There was something i saw many years ago about hanging a weight over your pregnant belly and if it goes one way its a boy and the other its a girl. I can't remember though which was which now 

In my previous pregnancy everyone told me i was 'carrying' as if it was a boy and i had convinced myself i was having a boy. I told my then Dr and she quite rightly said they have a 50% chance of being right lol.

I then had a dream i had a girl and panicked about girls names as i/we hadn't even considered them. When my baby was born, I was quite surprised to be told its a 'little girl' as i had been told by so many that it was going to be a boy.

Will you find out what you are having or keep it a surprise? 

Bernie xx


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 29, 2010)

Heres a few that i used few said boy and few said girl.

Needle or Wedding Ring Gender Prediction Method

This an easy baby gender prediction method to try. Take a pin, needle, or wedding ring and attach it to a thread or strand of hair. Hold the dangling item over mom to be's belly while she is lying down. If the needle or wedding ring swings in a strong circular motion, you will be having a girl. If it moves in a to and fro motion like a pendulum, you will be having a boy.

An alternate version of this baby gender prediction method is to dangle the needle or wedding ring over the expectant mom's wrist instead of belly.

Craving Something…Sweet?

Many people believe that your cravings are caused by the sex of your baby. So, if you can't get enough chocolate, you could be having a girl. Does the idea of drinking straight lemon juice sound delicious to you? Then those sour cravings are a result of the little boy inside of you. However, if you go by the scientists, then some of them will claim that you're not even having cravings because cravings just don't exist.

Weight Gain

Thankfully, this one doesn't refer to your weight gain. The belief is that, if your husband puts on weight during your pregnancy, then you will be having a girl. If he doesn't put on a pound, then you're carrying a boy.
That one is true for us my husband has put alot of wight on and im having a girl.

Is Her Face Round and Full?

Some say that the shape and fullness of your face during pregnancy can indicate your baby's sex. Every woman gains weight differently during pregnancy, and every woman experiences different skin changes. If people tell you that because your face is round and rosy you are having a girl, they might be right - but it's just as likely that they are wrong!

The nub theory was right for us aswell
http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------

